# Banks Co



## msdins

Thought I would open up a Banks thread. This will be my first year hunting there. Anyone know how the acorn crop is looking so far?


----------



## BeTheTree

Not seeing to many on the property I hunt.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

I am on the Banks side of the tri county triangle and have some decent white oak mast so far. Deer coats are changing colors but saw a spike still in velvet yesterday.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

Acorns are dropping like crazy in my neck of the woods..deer are hitting them hard and sticking to water right now.


----------



## sea trout

I'm excited about huntin the Banks co. doe days this mornin!!!!
Good luck y'all!!!!!


----------



## linefuse

Lots of acorns in the Martins Bridge Rd area. Seeing lots of does.


----------



## sea trout

Saw a Buck this morning with no shot available.
Will try one more time this evenin to blast a banks co doe


----------



## msdins

Just checking in with you fellas. We have so many acorns on the ground it's hard to find movement patterns. No sign of rut yet we saw a couple of does this weekend that were acting like they had no care in the world. No scrapes yet but rubs have picked up. Had a monster on show up on camera one day but he hasn't been back since. Good luck everyone


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

Up in the NW corner of Banks, rubs are picking up rapidly. No scrapes yet but wont be too much longer. Sightings still limited during daylight hours.


----------



## msdins

Planning out some vacation time around Thanksgiving. You guys think the week leading up to or the week after would be better to catch the rut?


----------



## linefuse

I hunt in the Martin Bridge Rd area and the rut had been right around the week after thanksgiving on our place.


----------



## sea trout

Yep, around Thanksgiving for us too.
South side of martin bridge exit


----------



## Water Swat

be in a tree next 5 days


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

Well I will be hunting my farm here in northern Banks county this weekend. Been down south doing some hunting and havent scouted in the last few weeks here. Have i missed the rut or are we still seeing chasing?


----------



## sea trout

Lucky Buck Hunting Club said:


> Well I will be hunting my farm here in northern Banks county this weekend. Been down south doing some hunting and havent scouted in the last few weeks here. Have i missed the rut or are we still seeing chasing?



I havn't seen ANY chasing on south side of Martin bridge exit. Though I haven't been in the stands a WHOLE lot, we have been in them thanksgivin week and weekend.
My bro said he heard some gruntin in the thick stuff thanksgivin mornin but never had a visual. 
He said it sounded young and high pitched, BUT, nobody knows for sure without a solid visual....he could of heard a skunk for all we know!!!!
I've seen very few big bucks and does crossin the road in the dark this year. SOOO much fewer than in years past at the end of November!!
Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Water Swat

Its been a weird year here. been hunting northern banks county for 20 years and this one has been different. A couple chases and some signs of rut last week. Didn't go this weekend though, was out of town.


----------



## tree cutter 08

I will agree, strange year. Least rut activity iive ever seen. Only thing I can think of is either full moon week in November was when most action was or drought has something to do with it.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

Saw deer this weekend, and friend saw some chasing here in Banks. So I dunno...strange to day the least.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

Literally had a buck make a rub in the middle of my pasture this past Friday...Did it from between 215-330 pm.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Was fortunate to pick up a small tract of land recently in Banks county, sounds like the rut is at Thanksgiving time frame. Close to the Outlet Mall area.  This is close to  home, so I can run up there and hunt during the week.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Any Banks county hunters still use this forum?


----------



## Triple C

Gonna find me some Banks land just so I can contribute!  BD...You’ll get a Banks county thread up n running n members will thank u.


----------



## sea trout

Buford_Dawg said:


> Any Banks county hunters still use this forum?



Oh yeah bud!
Love it in Banks Co!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

SeaTrout, good to know someone else on here is hunting there.  I will be in the south side close to the Outlet Mall area.  Small piece of private property, but appears to have several deer on it.  Just put up a trail camera over a new mineral lick last weekend to get a idea of what is in the area.


----------



## sea trout

I'm close to outlet malls too. I'm 10 minutes East/North East of the area.
Outstanding deer hunting!!!! Spotty on turkey but we have flocks here and there


----------



## Buford_Dawg

PM sent Sea Trout


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Appreciate all the help today Sea Trout, glad to know I am close to you and appreciate all the thoughts on the deer herd / movements, etc........  I will stay in touch.


----------



## sea trout

Buford_Dawg said:


> Appreciate all the help today Sea Trout, glad to know I am close to you and appreciate all the thoughts on the deer herd / movements, etc........  I will stay in touch.



Oh yeah you bet man! Great to meet you and great to see the property!
Workin and talkin huntin land if a lot of fun for me!
We gonna have eggs and some of the sausage for supper wed or thurs night. Cant wait! Thanks


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Looking forward to spending some quality time in Banks this year.  Got numerous deer on trailcams, nothing I care to shoot yet, but hopefully some nice one will show up at some point during the season.


----------



## msdins

Sorry, I am late to the party but I am still in Banks as well. We are over on the Lula side of town though. Good luck to you gentlemen.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

What is happening in Banks right now?  Gonna get in a hunt this afternoon and then spend more time up there thanksgiving week and thru December.


----------



## sea trout

Just got back. It's windy and cool!! Good luck!!There was a biggin with a doe is somebody's field on Monday. Action might be kickin in!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Ended up seeing a couple does this evening. Was a great day to be in the woods.


----------



## msdins

I haven't hunted yet this year but went by my prop sat to check on things and cameras showed decent movement but no sign of rut. The little bucks hocks weren't even dark. I checked a couple of scrapes and rubs from last year and nothing.


----------



## sea trout

Hunted behind the house yesterday evenin. Saw 2 spikes and 2 fawns. 
I live on a 1/2 mile wooded dead end road. Usually when they're chasin we see em dartin across the road when we're in and out and havn't seen that yet.
But in the 12ish years I've lived here, memories of past activity say's it's fixin to be time!!!
Good luck y'all!


----------



## KevChap

I live in and hunt Banks co.. been seeing several bucks. No sign of chasing where I'm at. Up until two weeks ago still had pictures of bucks traveling together


----------



## KevChap




----------



## KevChap




----------



## KevChap

Got my eye on a few good ones


----------



## linefuse

I hunt around Martins Bridge Rd and 59. Been seeing lots of deer all week.


----------



## sea trout

Saw a big buck behind the house on this evening's hunt! I let him go.
I think he's a 3 year old. Had a broken g2 on his left side, broken brow tine on his right side. Probly 15 inch spread. 18 or 19 inch beams.
He was VERY nice, had he a been all there it'd a been hard to pass on.
He was all by himself eating grass n stuff and didn't appear to be looking for other deer. But his neck was heavy rut swollen and his rack was busted.


----------



## KevChap

Me and my daughter is doing the youth hunt tomorrow in Homer.. I've been getting good ones on camera


----------



## Buford_Dawg

My son hunted our place up there this evening. Saw several does. No bucks.


----------



## sea trout

Went this morning behind house.
Saw absolutley no deer at all move by that stand from dawn till 9:30.
My 11 yr old son was with me and on 2 occasions in the same half hour he told me he could hear some fighting at the creek.
I don't hear well at all. I couldn't tell. But the area he said he was hearing it would have been right behind one of our other buddy stands. 
We'll try that one tomorrow morning.
Good luck y'all!


----------



## linefuse

5 of us hunted today and we saw very little deer movement. Heard maybe 3 shots this morning. We didn’t hear any shots this evening. That’s rare this weekend.


----------



## KevChap

A little too warm... we hunted the youth hunt in homer and there was several bucks killed


----------



## KevChap

I think that cold should have them moving good next week


----------



## sea trout

No activity for us this mornin.
Will try this afternoon and maybe tomorrow rain permitting


----------



## sea trout

Son and I watched a buck run a doe right by our stand this evenin, 20ish minutes before dark.
Problem was..... this buck had no more antlers left!!!
He looked like a long, tall, lean deer when he trotted towards us, probably 2 yr old.
Definetly not the big muscle man with rut neck I saw from that stand couple days ago with a few broke tines.
But this guy this afternoon look like he had florets of brownish yellow cauliflower on top of his head. My son watched him with the binos. I , knowing I wasn't gonna shoot, turned scope up to 9 paer and waited for him to clear the pine. When he did I saw what I was thinkin.... one anter broke off flush with pedical, other one broke off about an inch above! WOW! These bucks are bustin eachother up this year!
We waited quietly hoping another bigger buck would follow them up but never saw anything else


----------



## sea trout

1 doe fawn eating a little bit out of my failed food plot is all I saw this mornin. No action


----------



## Buford_Dawg

My son hunted again yesterday afternoon, saw same 3 does.  Pulled a trailcam card and several decent bucks which are broken up really bad, missing G2s and G3s.  I guess some fighting going on.


----------



## sea trout

Went yesterday afternoon to same stand I've been seein busted bucks. The wind was whippin pretty good movin my ladder stand around and I saw nuthin!
Was gonna go this mornin before work but wind still whippin and forecasted to get stronger.
I think I'm gonna just call it and slowly get ready for a big work week.
Good luck y'all!!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Hunted this evening.  Same 3 does showed up, Momma and 2 yearlings.  We have not seen them broken up at all this fall.  I figured at some point Momma would have them run off for some time, but not.


----------



## sea trout

Me and the wife have been takin turns huntin every now and then behind the house.
There has not been much action.
Trail cam has been moved around a few times and is getting some nice 2 yr old bucks at night. No big boys yet.
The past 2 years in a row at Christmas we've had multiple bucks, small and big ones out around our house after a doe. We're hoping that happens again. But we'll be ready for it to happen a week earlier this year. It seems action at our Banks and Wilkes co spots were a week earlier this year.
Good luck y'all!!


----------



## msdins

Hunted Sunday afternoon and found some new rubs and scrapes, but only getting pictures or young bucks and groups of does. Hopefully, things will pick up this week. Good luck!


----------



## the Lackster

I saw a tank in homer last week. Watched him for about 2 minites from my patrol car. Appeared to have been shot in his left shoulder. One of the biggest bucks i have seen in banks county.


----------



## sea trout

Already shot wounded! Do you think he'd gonna die from it? Or was he walkin around ok?


----------



## the Lackster

sea trout said:


> Already shot wounded? Do you think he'd gonna die from it?


I think it was low enough that he should live if infection doesnt get him. Probably gonna loose that leg though.


----------



## the Lackster




----------



## the Lackster

sea trout said:


> Already shot wounded! Do you think he'd gonna die from it? Or was he walkin around ok?


There was a youth hunt over on the county property the week of Thanksgiving. I believe he might have been a victim.


----------



## sea trout

the Lackster said:


> There was a youth hunt over on the county property the week of Thanksgiving. I believe he might have been a victim.



I hope he can recover.... or get taken by a hunter this season!
That picture, that buck has some sure enough heavy mass!!!!


----------



## the Lackster

He really does, i see a lot of deer on night shift and he is up there at the top. Saw some good ones but he was a tank.


----------



## the Lackster

sea trout said:


> I hope he can recover.... or get taken by a hunter this season!
> That picture, that buck has some sure enough heavy mass!!!!


So i heard at work that a kid shot a big buck and couldn't find it during the youth hunt. I believe it is that one i saw.


----------



## KevChap

Yeah my buddies nephew shot it.. couple people said they seen it chasing a doe a few days later... we hunted the youth hunt and there was some nice bucks killed


----------



## the Lackster

ChapmanTree said:


> Yeah my buddies nephew shot it.. couple people said they seen it chasing a doe a few days later... we hunted the youth hunt and there was some nice bucks killed


I heard a little girl killed a real nice deer but i didnt see the deer. Are there no regulations on it? I heard some kid shot like 7.


----------



## KevChap

It's the same regulations... most of the kids only hunt during that hunt so they have 2 bucks and all their doe tags... if it's legal doe days they can kill as many as they have tags for


----------



## KevChap

It was a nice buck she shot.. another boy killed a nice 9 point too


----------



## the Lackster

ChapmanTree said:


> It's the same regulations... most of the kids only hunt during that hunt so they have 2 bucks and all their doe tags... if it's legal doe days they can kill as many as they have tags for


I gotcha. We can tell it after the hunt especially around the jail area*. *Im all for it and love to see kids having a good time but for the population sake i feel like there should be a limit on doe for that. I mean banks county as a whole should not have as many doe days as they do already. Jist my opinion based of what i see driving around the county on night shift.


----------



## KevChap

They want them shot around 441 to keep them from hitting cars... with that being said there was only about 15 deer killed with 25 kids hunting


----------



## KevChap

And it's only 2 days a year


----------



## the Lackster

ChapmanTree said:


> They want them shot around 441 to keep them from hitting cars... with that being said there was only about 15 deer killed with 25 kids hunting


Im familiar them getting hit,  i have worked a a few accidents right there. I believe the last one i worked was back in August though. Most of the deer hit on 441 are up towards harmony church and 105. Im not complaining about the kids shooting them but rather just the amount of doe days in general. I don't hunt any of banks county but living in Madison county and working Jackson county earlier in my career the population difference blows my mind. Banks county needs to be on the same regulations as the county's just a little north of it for a couple years. Do it a world of good for the people that hunt it. 

Glad the kids got to shoot some deer and get in the outdoors. Hopefully they can have that as another hobby to keep them out of trouble growing up. Lord knows where i would be without it.


----------



## the Lackster

Sea trout you been seeing any deer?


----------



## Buford_Dawg

I have hunted a small parcel of land in Banks off 59 hwy and Martins bridge exit about 8 sits this year.  Seen the same Momma and 2 fawns almost every hunt.  Couple of yearling bucks as well.  Other than that, it was slow for me.  But the property is small and sits between 2 houses, so I do not expect to see alot there, but did expect to see a nice buck at least show up on trailcam but never did this year.


----------



## KevChap

I'm fortunate to have land in a very good area of the county I get to hunt on... and i also have 40 acres i hunt and have not seen a deer on in about 3 years.. they are probably 3 miles apart. Banks county is tough hunting for sure


----------



## KevChap

I've hunted here my whole life and I've seen rut activity about 3 times


----------



## the Lackster

ChapmanTree said:


> I'm fortunate to have land in a very good area of the county I get to hunt on... and i also have 40 acres i hunt and have not seen a deer on in about 3 years.. they are probably 3 miles apart. Banks county is tough hunting for sure


Banks county deer are very concentrated. I can see anywhere from 25-60 at a time driving down Thompson street at night and then drive 3 or 4 hours without seeing a deer anywhere else.


----------



## KevChap

With the exception of the yard across from the board of education lol... that guy has fed those deer forever.. I've seen several giants in his yard right beside his house


----------



## the Lackster

ChapmanTree said:


> With the exception of the yard across from the board of education lol... that guy has fed those deer forever.. I've seen several giants in his yard right beside his house


You dang right. Nothing to see 15+ in that yard at one time.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Hunted Banks yesterday AM, saw nothing, but had to get down at 9:00.  Pulled my trailcams as I doubt I will be able to hunt up there again before season ends.  Trailcams showed a couple of young bucks and several does over the last 3 weeks.  And lots of coyotes, gonna try to take care of that problem over the next month.  My son loves to predator hunt.


----------



## the Lackster

Buford_Dawg said:


> Hunted Banks yesterday AM, saw nothing, but had to get down at 9:00.  Pulled my trailcams as I doubt I will be able to hunt up there again before season ends.  Trailcams showed a couple of young bucks and several does over the last 3 weeks.  And lots of coyotes, gonna try to take care of that problem over the next month.  My son loves to predator hunt.


Go get em


----------



## the Lackster

I saw a dang good one last night guys. Bout a quater mile past country boys heading towards 198. Looked to be a real nice 8. Atleast 16 inches wide, real tall tines, and really thick. He almost committed to death by push bar but i got my car stopped thank goodness.


----------



## KevChap

I've got land all around there.. I might have him on camera


----------



## KevChap

I got 40 acres I lease right past country boys same side of the road


----------



## the Lackster

ChapmanTree said:


> I got 40 acres I lease right past country boys same side of the road


Sent you a pm


----------



## Buford_Dawg

How are things looking in Banks this year.  Had a great guy on here bushhog my place up there last week and have some decent deer sign.  No bucks on camera at this point that I would shoot.  Hopefully some will show up soon.  Let me know what other Banks hunters are seeing.


----------



## KevChap

Buford_Dawg said:


> How are things looking in Banks this year.  Had a great guy on here bushhog my place up there last week and have some decent deer sign.  No bucks on camera at this point that I would shoot.  Hopefully some will show up soon.  Let me know what other Banks hunters are seeing.


Seen a ton of does so far and one shooter buck.. the deer are feeding on acorns like crazy.  No rubs yet but did find a big fresh scrape Saturday


----------



## msdins

I haven't hunted yet but have been getting a ton of pictures this year, mostly does though. I had a couple good bucks coming out daily in August, but nothing since then. We have a ton of acorns this year.


----------



## the Lackster

Anybody getting any action in banks? Im hearing good reports. Saw 3 bucks cruising in north Jackson county today. Was able to take one with my bow. I heard a lot of bucks are moving in banks.


----------



## KevChap

the Lackster said:


> Anybody getting any action in banks? Im hearing good reports. Saw 3 bucks cruising in north Jackson county today. Was able to take one with my bow. I heard a lot of bucks are moving in banks.


 been slow for me.. started up today. I've been hunting my club in Greene and already shot a nice 8 and have watched probably 15 fifteenth different bucks. It's about to be wide open there so we ain't far behind


----------



## msdins

Its been dead on my property in Homer. I checked all my usual spots yesterday looking for rubs/scrapes and had very little luck.

Its been a strange year there altogether, I was finding scrapes in August and getting pics of bucks still travelling together 2 weeks ago.

Good luck you all you guys!


----------



## KevChap

msdins said:


> Its been dead on my property in Homer. I checked all my usual spots yesterday looking for rubs/scrapes and had very little luck.
> 
> Its been a strange year there altogether, I was finding scrapes in August and getting pics of bucks still travelling together 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Good luck you all you guys!


Same thing for me.. I got property over by country boys and there's still no good sign


----------



## the Lackster

ChapmanTree said:


> Same thing for me.. I got property over by country boys and there's still no good sign


Guy on wilson bridge said he saw 21 Saturday morning. Bucks were just cruising.


----------



## sea trout

I havn't hunted much here in south Banks this fall. The little I have hunted this week I have not seen a buck. I have seen fawns by themselves on 2 occasions. I know that doesn't mean anything but I like to think they're alone because the moms are coming in heat and are busy.


----------



## KevChap

I hope it turns on soon.. several of my friends that hunt around the county ain't seeing much either


----------



## msdins

Hopefully things are picking up. I am getting more pictures of little bucks and my landowner text me Sunday and said there was a buck chasing does through the one of the pastures. This is around Silver Shoals Church.


----------



## KevChap

I live about a mile away from silver shoals and it's picking up.. there was about 7 good bucks i know about that got shot yesterday evening within 5 miles of it


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

No chasing or much sign as of last weekend on our place near Homer. Hopefully soon but supposed to warm up this weekend.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Buddy killed a nice 8 tonight running does in his plot. Hopefully be fired up good this weekend!


----------



## KevChap

I heard several shots tonight near me.. I think it's getting good


----------



## the Lackster

Bruiser got killed in homer.....gonna be pretty high up in the banks county books.


----------



## KevChap

the Lackster said:


> Bruiser got killed in homer.....gonna be pretty high up in the banks county books.


Where at? Got any pictures?


----------



## the Lackster

Dont have the particulars but this is the picture i got sent. For width reference that is an f150 though.


----------



## KevChap

the Lackster said:


> Dont have the particulars but this is the picture i got sent. For width reference that is an f150 though.View attachment 1051039


Beast


----------



## the Lackster

ChapmanTree said:


> Beast


Yea he has got it all


----------



## msdins

WOW!!! That is a beautiful deer.


----------



## sea trout

My son has been huntin behind the house the past couple mornins and afternoons.
He's been seein a lot of action with small and medium bucks harrasin does and eachother. We got pics of a monster 7 pointer that's been comin out at night checkin scrapes and bustin the feedin does but no day pics of him and my boy hasn't seen him while huntin.
I hope this guy presents himself while we're huntin! He is a BEAST 7 point with junk all over brow tines. We named him Junkie.
So far all our nicer bucks and chasin action seems to be on trail cams in the dark


----------



## KevChap

sea trout said:


> My son has been huntin behind the house the past couple mornins and afternoons.
> He's been seein a lot of action with small and medium bucks harrasin does and eachother. We got pics of a monster 7 pointer that's been comin out at night checkin scrapes and bustin the feedin does but no day pics of him and my boy hasn't seen him while huntin.
> I hope this guy presents himself while we're huntin! He is a BEAST 7 point with junk all over brow tines. We named him Junkie.
> So far all our nicer bucks and chasin action seems to be on trail cams in the dark


Same thing I'm seeing.. hopefully yall bust him


----------



## KevChap

My buddy sent me this.. somebody is seeing them


----------



## sea trout

WOW!


----------



## sea trout

Saw a nice medium size buck Friday mornin and a different one this mornin. They both cruzin around by themselves around 8:30ish
Not seein any monsters that we're after while huntin. The trail cams show a slow down on deer excited activity. Big monster 7 not coming out by cameras at night any more either.
We'll keep tryin for him!


----------



## KevChap

That's all I'm seeing is small bucks.. I just had a spike run a doe past me about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Pulled a trailcam card today as I came home from my Oglethorpe county deer land.  Had lots of young bucks over the last 2 weeks at all times day and night.  Nothing nice enough to get my attention, but lots of deer activity for sure.


----------



## sea trout

Buck chased a doe just before dark in my Banks co spot. I couldn't get a good look. I tried to stop them with deer/calf noises but they wouldn't stop. It was pretty dark and they we're very fast but it looked like a medium size buck. But I couldn't tell. He could've been a huge one. Couldn't tell. We'll keep tryin!


----------



## KevChap

sea trout said:


> Buck chased a doe just before dark in my Banks co spot. I couldn't get a good look. I tried to stop them with deer/calf noises but they wouldn't stop. It was pretty dark and they we're very fast but it looked like a medium size buck. But I couldn't tell. He could've been a huge one. Couldn't tell. We'll keep tryin!


Hopefully you'll get him.. I lucked up and tagged out. So I'm gonna get some much needed rest?


----------



## msdins

Got several daytime pictures of mature bucks last week while I was working. Took vacation and nothing but small bucks and does since.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Lets get this thread started back up, my buddy Sea Trout bushhogged my little place up there yesterday and I pulled a card and worked on my box stand while he bushhogged, got numerous young bucks and several does with twin fawns around the place.  It is getting closer Banks county hunters, let us know what your seeing and killing...


----------



## KevChap

Buford_Dawg said:


> Lets get this thread started back up, my buddy Sea Trout bushhogged my little place up there yesterday and I pulled a card and worked on my box stand while he bushhogged, got numerous young bucks and several does with twin fawns around the place.  It is getting closer Banks county hunters, let us know what your seeing and killing...


Haven't even put a camera out on my property this year. With all the building and traffic around I probably won't start hunting local till end of October. Good luck to everyone


----------



## sea trout

Yeah man I enjoyed it! Always wish there was more time but it's fun to chat with a cold one for a little bit.
Yeah I hope to see this thread full of pictures of big fat Banks co deer this fall!!!


----------



## KevChap

Posted on here earlier about tractor work at my place. Had a member respond from Athens Hopefully I can get this food plot planted this month for the kids. Good luck everybody


----------



## sea trout

Yeah I hope so man food plots are awesome!
I hope the kids get to enjoy that!!
Sometimes I have a tractor up here in Banks co. I can do a little work around here when I have time with it. It's gotta go back to the club in Wilkes co now though where it puts in 14 food plots every Sep and May


----------



## msdins

I haven't been to my property in 6 weeks or so, thank goodness I put out some cell cameras. Been getting a decent amount of pics, but mostly does. It looks like the bucks have moved out of the fields and into woods.

Good Luck to you gentlemen!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Hadnt had a buck on camera in 3 weeks near Homer, just vanished...  Does are still around however so hopefully during Rut, the bucks return.


----------



## msdins

That makes sense, mine left about the same time and I am 5 miles from the courthouse in Homer.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

I'm right outside Homer as well. Club member reports not many buck pics lately either. Had one pic a couple months ago with 18 deer in his 1/2 acre food plot


----------

